# Sleeping Bear takes aim at off-road traffic



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Sleeping Bear takes aim at off-road traffic
Park to launch program to reduce illegal off-road vehicles

EMPIRE -- Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore will be one of 10 national parks to implement a pilot program aimed at reducing illegal off-road traffic, the result of a federal lawsuit conservation groups filed against the National Park Service in 2005. 

Sleeping Bear officials soon will launch a local outreach program, and improve ranger enforcement and reporting practices of illegal off-road vehicles in the park over the next three years.

http://www.record-eagle.com/local/local_story_158100134.html


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Last I knew the only dunes that were legal to off road were Silver Lake Sand Dunes.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Thats why they're cracking down on the "illegal" off-roaders.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

The last time they were trying a management plan they were going to block off access to the beaches by the general public in existing places.

The federal land managements plans are to make every place in accessable except on foot.

I have no problem shutting off illegal off road access but there idea in the long run is to make it all wilderness. They already screwed the trappers out of being able to trap there.


----------

